# truck driver looking for sponsorship



## puritynjeri (Apr 2, 2009)

my brother have been working as a driver for the last 9years,with 3years as a truck driver,can anyone recommend trucking companies sponsoring or real employment agencies in canada thanks


----------



## shazza151 (Jan 10, 2008)

puritynjeri said:


> my brother have been working as a driver for the last 9years,with 3years as a truck driver,can anyone recommend trucking companies sponsoring or real employment agencies in canada thanks


You may want t talk to a relocation specialist like VRV global


----------

